# yay, I dont have anymore problems!



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yay, Im problem-free, stress-free, debt free, have a surplus of money, sa-free, fun happy jolly friends, living on my own, got girls chasing me, my injuries have all healed, Ive stopped whining and blaming, got awesome job where I get paid lots to excersize, and I got sexy good looks, got car checked and is in perfect condition and I figured out how to beat my final addiction.

yaaay!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

awesome for you! glad to hear about em! makes us all appreciate such happy things that might seem so neutral to other people who never experienced SA before. this might just inspire others to feel a lot better and even become happier people too 

so, thank you for sharing!


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome Job man. Your hardwork has all paid off. Definitely an inspiration to keep trying!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good job AJ! It's amazing to see where we get when we try -- we learn. Awesome!


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Since you are cured, before you leave SAS forum, could you tell us the things you did in order to cure your SA problems and other problems.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.  You're really an inspiration.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good stuff, keep it up champ!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Setolac said:


> Since you are cured, before you leave SAS forum, could you tell us the things you did in order to cure your SA problems and other problems.


well, after high school i went threw a bad depression and haad pretty bad sa.
so i listened to all of tony robbin's stuff and other motivational self help stuff. eventually that changed my beliefs around to form the unrelenting determination.

then i didnt know what to do, so i went to religeous places cultural dances that my parents have taken me too as kids. I couldnt really interact with people there, so I tried therapy 1on1. that didnt do anything, so i tried group therapy.

in group therapy everyone was so open! at first it was scary, but eventually the peer pressure got to me and i learned to open up more.
in therapy i was made president of our little social event commitee thing and got some leadership experience planning an event for the group. I also put on a one-man performance which includes me doing: magic tricks, string tricks, yoga moves, playing flute, and presenting cool stuff.

after that, I was able to go to partnered dance classes and I danced with all the girls in the class.

I joined several clubs: outdoors club, sports&social club, toastmasters

I joined the youth group at my religeous place and we did a few plays

I went to yoga and aerobic classes

I went to a parade and danced like idiot alone in public crowded street with no music

went to a few night clubs alone and stood there for awhile

I met people from an online forum, and even had two girls fly over to meet me from there. I even organized a gathering from that forum where 10 people showed up

I got jobs in a hierarchy fashion.
I got a manual labor job that didnt require much socializing
then I got a job in a call center, which I quit immediately when i was put on the phones.
I tried again at a different call center and was able to last 2 days before I quit.
I then got a job as a telemarketer and lasted 5 days.
then i got a job at a kiosk at the mall and just sat there at the mall not doing much.
I then moved up to a mall store where i actuallly had to approach people and make sales.

I just wanted the ability to go up to anyone and say anything so bad.

so I paid a guy to force me to go up to random strangers and say silly things like "will you marry me?" or "sorry im late, shall we get going" and have conversations with them from there
we did that for 12 hours in total

that pretty much got me the ability to say anything without fear. It really just came down to feeling the fear and doing it anyway.

but in spite of being able to say anything, I still hated socializing!!

so i joined meetup.com and met up with a social anxiety meetup. They were all older than me, but it was nice cause I had some good friendly mentors to learn from. I got a taste of what its like to enjoy peoples company. but they all moved away eventually

so I got a good paying job at the post officei moved out on my own and cut off the bad family influence.

then i met people from SAS and we have fun times together now, which is slowly making me associate hanging out to having fun, and create an attraction to social outings instead of the sa repulsion.
http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i228/rfdfgdfgdfssgd/

throughtout the whole thing I always kept my goals in mind using posters as help:









and kept trying to change my beliefs toward that which would lead me to my goals:









so to summarize it all up in a sentence: I changed my way of thinking and beliefs on people, while exposing myself to social situations again and again

oh ya, im not leaving sas, I still gotta figure out a way to get everyone on here to beat their sa. plus i still gotta iron out some kinks with sa, but the it doesnt control my life anymore, I feel free to do anything, and thats what counts


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

You have more determination and persistence than I have, hats off to you.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

the canadian meet ups made me jealous,  so i actually started meeting up with SAers too...a couple of them are/were from sas. i'm really glad about it. i've been getting out every week now as a result. anyway, way to go- especially about the being out of debt part and having a good job. that's still something that's frustrating me- more so than sa at the moment. if i had that, i'd be happy too. worrying about money is quite stressful. anyhow, it was interesting to read your story. i always wondered how you got to where you are. good luck in the future.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I am very jealous AJ! You seem to have everything figured out for yourself and looks like you are making incredible progress. I wish I could have the motivation to work hard on beating my issues like you. The determination you have is truly admirable. Way to go you #1 stunna :b.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Dude, where did you get the motivation to change?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Way to go AJ!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Setolac said:


> Dude, where did you get the motivation to change?


it all kinda started from tony robbins personal power2 30 day course. there was this one excersize where you lie down and visualized where your life will be in 5 years and 10 years if you follow bad beliefs, and where you'll be if you follow good beliefs. and damn i visualized myself following bad beliefs and ending up all fat and nasty looking and it freaked me out.

that was the main turning point in my life


----------



## scrotobaggins (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations man - this shows not only hard work, but strong character. Good luck to you with everything, AJ, although I'm sure you don't need luck now.

And thanks as well, because you just inspired me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_AJ_ said:


> and damn i visualized myself following bad beliefs and ending up all fat and nasty looking and it freaked me out.
> 
> that was the main turning point in my life


I lol'd.

:yay


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well done and good luck


----------



## emofree (Sep 14, 2009)

wow congratulations hehe  hats off to you my friend keep up the good work there ... never turn back ... go forward


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*So happy to hear of such success. It is very inspirational to everyone. Thank you for sharing all of your helpful advice. :yes*

*CONGRATS!! :boogie*

*I feel better about my own goals and journey ahead. We are constantly changing. If we don't take steps to pass our tests in life, we will be at a standstill. Looking ahead to what you will be if you stay the same and being encouraged by what you can see yourself being/doing if you take the right steps to get to your goal is essential to success. Love all your strategies and love the well-roundedness of it all too. *

*Keep up the good work! :thanks*

*:yay*


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

All the clubs you joined and steps you took... Wow

I've been sort of following your progress since I joined SAS because I noticed you were really motivated to change. I never realized you were doing so much stuff.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Awesome  Really, really awesome


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I find your story very inspirational. Congrats!


----------



## cump (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks for sharing  i just downloaded that personal power II course


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations mate, just make sure you keep pushing yourself further. I feel I am somewhere near the beginning of the path you have taken and hearing from you is like seeing a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Dew (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh wow, this is so inspiring. Congratulations! and a million thanks to you, your success story gives me a lot of hope.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

wow, good job! Thanks for sharing your method to beating SA as well. Inspirational.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

it's almost unbelievable.. this is too awesome! congrats to you..!! 
hope i can get there one day, you're an inspiration..


----------

